# Lake Anna



## sockgirl77

Anyone ever been there?


----------



## rack'm

Tons of times.....


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Tons of times.....


And?


----------



## rack'm

Large man made lake in Va........nuclear power plant at one end with good fishing and TOO many pleasure boaters.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Large man made lake in Va........nuclear power plant at one end with good fishing and TOO many pleasure boaters.


Is it scenic and peaceful during the winter time? I've been googling pics, but nothing.


----------



## Lugnut

rack'm said:
			
		

> Large man made lake in Va........nuclear power plant at one end with good fishing and TOO many pleasure boaters.



And a couple wineries which make the excessive powerboaters tolerable if you're stuck on the shore.


----------



## desertrat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever been there?


Camped there and boated there.
I wouldn't call it particularly scenic. Not any more so than St Marys lake.


----------



## rack'm

desertrat said:
			
		

> Camped there and boated there.
> I wouldn't call it particularly scenic. Not any more so than St Marys lake.







Besides a couple bridges and a marina, not much to see without being on the lake.


----------



## mainman

I think the last time I went I was 16... Loved going...


----------



## sockgirl77

Is it worth going if the house is rent free for the weekend? Or am I better off just staying in the County?


----------



## desertrat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Is it worth going if the house is rent free for the weekend? Or am I better off just staying in the County?


I'd go. Does it have a dock?


----------



## chess

I like it.. but they started banning jetski's because of alot of morons on them


----------



## RoseRed

I've been to Lake Anna Winery.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'd go. Does it have a dock?


Not sure. I was looking into going next month.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Is it worth going if the house is rent free for the weekend? Or am I better off just staying in the County?




You're *NEVER* better off staying in the county!


----------



## desertrat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Not sure. I was looking into going next month.


Might be nice if its on the water. Won't be any water skiers, etc. Should be fairly peaceful if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## mainman

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I've been to Lake Anna Winery. :shrug:


And yet you found your way back...


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> And yet you found your way back...



She left a trail of empty bottles and oyster crackers along the way.  :shrug:


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She left a trail of empty bottles and oyster crackers along the way. :shrug:


That I believe....


----------



## SeaRide

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Is it worth going if the house is rent free for the weekend? Or am I better off just staying in the County?



Been there for years - camping, kayaking, fishing, weekend outing, swimming, dining, boating etc.

If the house is rent free and it sits on the waterfront, go for it. Otherwise I dont know what you going there for. :shrug:


----------



## desertrat

Here ya go.
lake anna


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> She left a trail of empty bottles and oyster crackers along the way.  :shrug:





			
				mainman said:
			
		

> That I believe....



   Both of yas!  

I drove.


----------



## sockgirl77

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Been there for years - camping, kayaking, fishing, weekend outing, swimming, dining, boating etc.
> 
> If the house is rent free and it sits on the waterfront, go for it. Otherwise I dont know what you going there for. :shrug:


I just need to get away for a few days. I want to take a long weekend next month. But, I don't want to go to a craphole. :shrug:


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Both of yas!






> I drove.



  Are my fingernail marks still visible from last weekend?  :zoomzoomzoom:


----------



## desertrat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I just need to get away for a few days. I want to take a long weekend next month. But, I don't want to go to a craphole. :shrug:


Maybe its that house in the photo!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Are my fingernail marks still visible from last weekend?  :zoomzoomzoom:



I got you there in one piece.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I got you there in one piece.



And scared about 10 years off my life.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And scared about 10 years off my life.



I like your hair.


----------



## sockgirl77

desertrat said:
			
		

> Maybe its that house in the photo!


That would be great. It's purdy.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I like your hair.



   Ewwwwwwwwwwwww................


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww................


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



So are you ready to try Bennigan's again?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> So are you ready to try Bennigan's again?



Nope.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Nope.



Me either.


----------



## White Buddah

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Is it worth going if the house is rent free for the weekend? Or am I better off just staying in the County?



Does the owner know you are going to use the house? Anywhere for the weekend, rent free or cheap, is better than sticking around the county.


----------



## sockgirl77

White Buddah said:
			
		

> Does the owner know you are going to use the house? Anywhere for the weekend, rent free or cheap, is better than sticking around the county.


No, I'm just going to break into the damn place.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

chess said:
			
		

> I like it.. but they started banning jetski's because of alot of morons on them




You smokin crack?  Had the ski's up there this past summer without any problem cept for too many boats on the lake it seems.  Lake police dont play around though.  NO WAKE means NO WAKE LOL...


----------



## chess

FastCarsSpeed said:
			
		

> You smokin crack?  Had the ski's up there this past summer without any problem cept for too many boats on the lake it seems.  Lake police dont play around though.  NO WAKE means NO WAKE LOL...



no only good meth these days.... i thought they banned them certain months or certain hours of the day now ? did that not go through then ?


----------



## Tina2001aniT

SG, 

I am very so so on lake anna, I really enjoyed myself while there, it is pretty, but then again I love lakes.  I do not know if I will ever  go back though, the water is DIRTY, at least I believe it is.  Ask  I bet she will agree.  Lake Anna was the beginning of all of A's problems, Lake Anna HAS to be where she picked up her staph infection that led to all of her ear problems and later surgery.  

So I would say go, but stay out of the nasty dirty fecal water.  


Lovingly, 
Tina


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Lake Anna HAS to be where she picked up her staph infection that led to all of her ear problems and later surgery.
> 
> So I would say go, but stay out of the nasty dirty fecal water.
> 
> 
> Lovingly,
> Tina


It does house the power plant.  Didn't you notice how much warmer the water was on that side?


----------



## itsbob

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> SG,
> 
> I am very so so on lake anna, I really enjoyed myself while there, it is pretty, but then again I love lakes.  I do not know if I will ever  go back though, the water is DIRTY, at least I believe it is.  Ask  I bet she will agree.  Lake Anna was the beginning of all of A's problems, Lake Anna HAS to be where she picked up her staph infection that led to all of her ear problems and later surgery.
> 
> So I would say go, but stay out of the nasty dirty fecal water.
> 
> 
> Lovingly,
> Tina



A lot of small lakes like that with houses built on the shores, at one time dumped their sewage directly into the lakes.. up to the 80's when they started forcing most of the homeowners to build septic tanks.. But I would bet there are still homes dumping sewage into some..


----------



## marianne

Lake Anna can be a blast.  I don't think it's warm enough to go in the water this weekend though.


----------



## dustin

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> SG,
> 
> I am very so so on lake anna, I really enjoyed myself while there, it is pretty, but then again I love lakes.  I do not know if I will ever  go back though, the water is DIRTY, at least I believe it is.  Ask  I bet she will agree.  Lake Anna was the beginning of all of A's problems, Lake Anna HAS to be where she picked up her staph infection that led to all of her ear problems and later surgery.
> 
> So I would say go, but stay out of the nasty dirty fecal water.
> 
> 
> Lovingly,
> Tina


  An alarming amount of bacteria in the water due to it being warmer from the powerplant.


----------



## sockgirl77

Thanks for all of the input. I just want to get the heck out of here for a weekend. I could not give two shiats about the water. I just want to go somewhere scenic. I am looking into Luray or Shenandoah.


----------



## BlackSheep

dustin said:
			
		

> An alarming amount of bacteria in the water due to it being warmer from the powerplant.


If you ask most of the Lakers about the quality of the H20 they'll tell you it's nasty because of the farmers-letting the cows poo in the water.  Personally the lake is no big deal-way too crowded and not worth the trip-go to Assateague Island and report back to us about the ponies!


----------



## Elle

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> If you ask most of the Lakers about the quality of the H20 they'll tell you it's nasty because of the farmers-letting the cows poo in the water.  Personally the lake is no big deal-way too crowded and not worth the trip-go to Assateague Island and report back to us about the ponies!


The number of farms continues to steadily decrease while house grow up where the cows and crops once were, and yet the water quality still gets worse.   Hmmm I wonder once all the farms are gone if it will still be their fault.


----------



## desertrat

dustin said:
			
		

> An alarming amount of bacteria in the water due to it being warmer from the powerplant.


Good fishing by the warm water outflow though. Its really only a small area thats effected.


----------



## kwillia

desertrat said:
			
		

> Good fishing by the warm water outflow though. Its really only a small area thats effected.


Yeah, but how gross is it to eat fish that are swimming in and drinking toilet water...


----------



## desertrat

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how gross is it to eat fish that are swimming in and drinking toilet water...


Catch and release.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how gross is it to eat fish that are swimming in and drinking toilet water...



I wonder where the fish keep their toothbrushes?


----------



## bcp

Kerr Resivoir 
This is the place to go if you like the lakes.
 I stay in North Bend Park, its right at the dam. If you dont need electric, then section D sites 206 or 207 are just about the best in the campground, big and cant see much of your neighbors.
 The lake has a sandy shore that makes it nice to bring the boat up to your site in most places.
 If I remember correctly, FoxHound has also been there with his last boat.

 the place puts lake anna to shame,


----------



## Cowgirl

My coworker camped at Lake Anna in July.  He swam with his contacts in, and got an amoeba in his eye.  After months of misdiagnoses and wrong treatments, they finally figured out what it was.  He has drops to use every hour for 20 hrs per day.  Worst case scenario-he'll lose the eye, or he'll need a cornea transplant.  Best case-he'll have minimal scarring.   














bcp said:


> Kerr Resivoir
> This is the place to go if you like the lakes.
> I stay in North Bend Park, its right at the dam. If you dont need electric, then section D sites 206 or 207 are just about the best in the campground, big and cant see much of your neighbors.
> The lake has a sandy shore that makes it nice to bring the boat up to your site in most places.
> If I remember correctly, FoxHound has also been there with his last boat.
> 
> the place puts lake anna to shame,




   Kerr Lake is the best lake.   Been camping there every year since I was born.  My mom has been going there since she was born.    It's absolutely perfect.  We have camped at Kimball Point, Hibernia, and Henderson Point.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:


> My coworker camped at Lake Anna in July.  He swam with his contacts in, and got an amoeba in his eye.  After months of misdiagnoses and wrong treatments, they finally figured out what it was.  He has drops to use every hour for 20 hrs per day.  Worst case scenario-he'll lose the eye, or he'll need a cornea transplant.  Best case-he'll have minimal scarring.



Sounds like he got lucky. A few weeks back there were reports of folks swimming in a lake out west that ended up with amoeba that went straight to the brain and killed them.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:


> Sounds like he got lucky. A few weeks back there were reports of folks swimming in a lake out west that ended up with amoeba that went straight to the brain and killed them.



Yikes.


----------



## Nickel

Cowgirl said:


> My coworker camped at Lake Anna in July.  He swam with his contacts in, and got an amoeba in his eye.  After months of misdiagnoses and wrong treatments, they finally figured out what it was.  He has drops to use every hour for 20 hrs per day.  Worst case scenario-he'll lose the eye, or he'll need a cornea transplant.  Best case-he'll have minimal scarring.


My brother's accident was on Lake Anna, and the bacteria found in his leg shocked the doctors at Walter Reed.


----------



## Callie girl

I've been there a couple times and it is pretty but I ahve always been in the summer. My brother takes the boat and goes all the time. I don't know about the winter though but if your looking to get away to somewhere peaceful I can't see why it wouldn't be a good spot especially for the price.


----------



## Callie girl

sockgirl77 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I just want to get the heck out of here for a weekend. I could not give two shiats about the water. I just want to go somewhere scenic. I am looking into Luray or Shenandoah.



I haven't bee in a while but I want to take the kids to the caverns.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Nickel said:


> My brother's accident was on Lake Anna, and the bacteria found in his leg shocked the doctors at Walter Reed.



 We went camping in lake anna, and kiddo got "swimmers ear"  five surgeries later they found a staph infection in the fluid behind the ear drum.....


----------



## Chasey_Lane




----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:


>



Almost as bad as what  caught swimming in Lake Chasey, huh...


----------



## Cowgirl

Socki!!!!  If it's not too late, 

Don't go to Lake Anna!!!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Almost as bad as what  caught swimming in Lake Chasey, huh...


At least that cleared up pretty quickly...:shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:


> Socki!!!!  If it's not too late,
> 
> Don't go to Lake Anna!!!!!



Not too late.


----------



## surfer1

How about Deep Creek Lake in western maryland. Too cold for anything to grow there!! Lake Anna scares me now!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

Cowgirl said:


> My coworker camped at Lake Anna in July.  He swam with his contacts in, and got an amoeba in his eye.  After months of misdiagnoses and wrong treatments, they finally figured out what it was.  He has drops to use every hour for 20 hrs per day.  Worst case scenario-he'll lose the eye, or he'll need a cornea transplant.  Best case-he'll have minimal scarring.



So, after two years my friend is still having issues with his eye.  He had a corneal transplant awhile ago.  That did not help, so now he is having his eye removed tomorrow.   I can't believe this lake is still open for swimmers.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> So, after two years my friend is still having issues with his eye.  He had a corneal transplant awhile ago.  That did not help, so now he is having his eye removed tomorrow.   I can't believe this lake is still open for swimmers.



How sad.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Cowgirl said:


> So, after two years my friend is still having issues with his eye.  He had a corneal transplant awhile ago.  That did not help, so now he is having his eye removed tomorrow.   I can't believe this lake is still open for swimmers.



OMG!  I feel so bad for your friend, what hell he's been through and will continue to go through.  I think of all the summers I spent swimming in lakes and this could have happened to anyone.  

I hadn't seen this thread until now and I can't believe that they haven't closed the lake for swimming, fishing, etc.  There were a few people in this short thread who know of someone negatively affected by swimming in this lake.  WTH are they waiting for before they close it down?


----------



## LusbyMom

CalvertNewbie said:


> OMG!  I feel so bad for your friend, what hell he's been through and will continue to go through.  I think of all the summers I spent swimming in lakes and this could have happened to anyone.
> 
> I hadn't seen this thread until now and I can't believe that they haven't closed the lake for swimming, fishing, etc.  There were a few people in this short thread who know of someone negatively affected by swimming in this lake.  WTH are they waiting for before they close it down?



I have been going to this lake for the past 20 years. We go several times a year with a bunch of our family. I see no reason to shut the lake down. We have NEVER had a problem with the lake ever.


----------



## Cowgirl

LusbyMom said:


> I have been going to this lake for the past 20 years. We go several times a year with a bunch of our family. I see no reason to shut the lake down. We have NEVER had a problem with the lake ever.



I wouldn't want to risk it.    <----amoeba eye


----------

